# Question for audax riders.



## lukesdad (6 Jan 2010)

I understand how these events work except for the route taken between checkpoints. Can you take any route? The reason Im asking is Im thinking of trying one on my mtb and taking in as much off road as I can using an O/S map. In regards to mudguards could I use crud catchers or would it be frowned upon as it would not be in the spirit of the event.


----------



## eck (6 Jan 2010)

The basic rule is that controls are mandatory, routes are advisory. So, I _guess_ you could take to the hills! But you need to be aware that there are minimum speed requirements between controls, which you might struggle to meet if your route was too gnarly. And I guess if you were going to convert, say, a 100k event to 60k by going off road, well... 

The general requirement for mudguards on audaxes was dropped several years ago. Organisers are still entitled to require them for their own events, but very few - really very few - still insist. If they are required, there will be a letter M against it in the AUK Calendar.
HTH


----------



## AlanW (6 Jan 2010)

lukesdad said:


> I understand how these events work except for the route taken between checkpoints. Can you take any route? The reason Im asking is Im thinking of trying one on my mtb and taking in as much off road as I can using an O/S map. In regards to mudguards could I use crud catchers or would it be frowned upon as it would not be in the spirit of the event.



Normally the route is given to you via a route card, and to make sure that you adhere to the route there are check points en route, usually questions that need to be answered, bit like a treasure hunt really. These are subtly placed to stop folk from cutting corners. And there could be one check point between the control points. 

The only time that you are not tied to a specific route is if the event is a permanent. In which case you can go where you like and you just get cash point statements, shop receipts and just about anything else to prove that you have been to that destination.

Audaxing has changed so very much over the last few years, once upon a time if you didn't have mudguards, and I mean full guards, then you were not allowed to enter. However, this "rule" has now been relaxed and I cannot think of an event where I have read that they are mandatory. That said it might be different for winter events.

The type of person entering has also changed, quite dramatically in fact and in truth some events are more like road races than Audax's!


----------



## eck (6 Jan 2010)

PS, I should have also said that the "official" route is always meant to be the shortest route between controls, and I imagine that assumes by road. (?)
Although I do recall a routesheet for an event in Argyll somewhere that included the unforgettable instruction: 
"Left through gate and up track. Yes, that one."


----------



## AlanW (6 Jan 2010)

To give you some idea, this is from an event from last year.

The "info control" or check points as I call them, half way into the second stage, was in this case was at the top of a bloody great climb. The question which is written on the Brevet card you are given at the start of the event asked what the daily car park charge was?


----------



## eck (6 Jan 2010)

When AlanW mentions "questions that need to be answered" and checkpoints "subtly placed to stop folk cutting corners", I wonder if he is getting Information Controls and Secret Controls mixed up? (No offence intended AlanW)
Lots of audaxes, especially those in remote areas, have to have Information Controls where there is a place that needs to be visited but which has no habitation or facilities. Treasure hunt type questions of the "What is the colour of the grass on the village green", or "What is the time on the church clock?" are usual. But the location of the Information Control will always be given on the routseheet, which you will get in advance. The question will be on the Brevet Card which you won't get until you start the ride. An Information Control is an integral part of the route just as much as a "proper" control is. But you might not get tea and cake! 

When I started audaxing Secret Controls - secret in that you didn't know where they were going to be - were unusual, but not unheard of. I think they've been totally done away with. (Although I think LEL had a well-advertised secret control last year, but that's another story.)

So.... once you get the routesheet, you will know exactly where every control or checkpoint will be. Nobody is going to leap out from behind a bush and demand to stamp your card! I hope.


----------



## AlanW (6 Jan 2010)

eck said:


> When AlanW mentions "questions that need to be answered" and checkpoints "subtly placed to stop folk cutting corners", I wonder if he is getting Information Controls and Secret Controls mixed up? (No offence intended AlanW)



No offence taken and hopefully I have explained it better in my last post, together with an example?

I knew what I meant...


----------



## eck (6 Jan 2010)

Cheers AlanW, 
Good idea of yours to link to a real routesheet.


----------



## lukesdad (6 Jan 2010)

The average speed requirement is not my major concern, and shortening the route is not my aim. There are some events around carmarthen where mudguards are mandatory and I would only want to do local ones. It just seems they would be ideal as part of my training this year for mtb 100k events.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (8 Jan 2010)

Just add my four-penneth. You are allowed to follow your own route but as suggested, you must pass controls or information controls. However, information controls are now discouraged by AUK for new audax events due to their unpopularity amongst riders (a route proposal of mine was recently rejected for that reason). Secret controls are not particularly common - in fact the only time I have seen their use has been on sportives. The use of a secret control has to be notified to riders in advance of starting the ride. 

Some riders have good reason to take an alternative route, for example, they may prefer to make a detour rather than include a large climb. However, route cards are usually constructed using the organiser's expertise of the picturesque or a need to channel riders away from dangerous and busy main road alternatives. 

Some round the year audax rides, known as permanents, only list the control points with an expectation of riders designing their own routes - though many permanent route organisers do provide a route card or indicative suggestion. 'DIY audaxes' are as they say on the tin, Do It Yourself, where you develop your own personal route, building in controls but the distance has to be the shortest between the control nodes. Riding permanents or DIYs can be a lonely business unless you have a companion.

Going back to your point about going off road - I know of a club that focusses upon audax rides - they regularly go-off piste. In fact, I know of one audax where the route is partially off-road.


----------



## Greenbank (10 Jan 2010)

eck said:


> PS, I should have also said that the "official" route is always meant to be the shortest route between controls, and I imagine that assumes by road. (?)



Not quite, the route on the routesheet is just the route that the organiser has decided will be best for the riders.

For example, the Upper Thames 200km Audax is 213km by the routesheet. The shortest route between the controls is actually about 208km, but that would take you along a busy dual carriageway for 10km or so, so the organiser picks a slightly longer but more laney and "nicer" route.

It may be easier for you way up North where there are fewer choices of routes between any two controls!


----------



## longers (10 Jan 2010)

Greenbank said:


> It may be easier for you way up North where there are fewer choices of routes between any two controls!



That was one thing Noodley commented on when I had a look at one he'd been on round here.


----------



## eck (10 Jan 2010)

Greenbank said:


> Not quite, the route on the routesheet is just the route that the organiser has decided will be best for the riders.
> 
> For example, the Upper Thames 200km Audax is 213km by the routesheet. The shortest route between the controls is actually about 208km, but that would take you along a busy dual carriageway for 10km or so, so the organiser picks a slightly longer but more laney and "nicer" route.
> 
> It may be easier for you way up North where there are fewer choices of routes between any two controls!



Greenbank is right, of course. Apologies for my sloppy wording. I think what I should have said is that the shortest route between controls must come up to the total distance for the event. Indeed the routesheet I did for a 200 I organised last year suggested riders take a slightly longer, but more scenic route to avoid a busy and boring main road.


----------



## jimboalee (11 Jan 2010)

The ONLY qualification for finishing is a correctly completed Brevet card.

The route between controls should be LEGAL.


----------



## Philip Whiteman (11 Jan 2010)

jimboalee said:


> The route between controls should be LEGAL.




In other words, if you are off the public highway, bridleways or designated cycle routes are really the only alternative in England and Wales. Section 30 of the Countryside Act 1968 permits the riding of bicycles on public bridleways. I am not entirely clear how bicycles are covered under Scottish legislation.


----------



## Greenbank (11 Jan 2010)

Audax UK is unique in that it allows free route between controls. Most (if not all) other national Audax associations require the prescribed route to be followed exactly.


----------



## Ian H (11 Jan 2010)

Philip Whiteman said:


> ...However, information controls are now discouraged by AUK for new audax events due to their unpopularity amongst riders...




Not quite true. The use of too many controls (of any kind) is discouraged. Ideally an AUK event will have controls 30 to 70km apart. Too many controls is indicative of too convoluted a route. It is generally the case that, on a route with lots of controls, a high proportion will be infos. 

I once organised one of my hilly 100s with an off-road alternative. Probably no more than 20% was off-tarmac. A fit friend rode it and struggled to keep within the time limits.


----------



## jimboalee (14 Jan 2010)

One of the sweetest Audax's out there is the 200 From Droitwich to Towcester.

The start is at a pub in Droitwich, controls are at a bakers shop in Shipston-on-Stour, a garden centre in Towcester and a Shell filling station in Wellesbourne.
No INFOs.

Not much chance of a shorter route and plenty of food en-route.


----------

